# Are you entitled to tax relief when renting?



## claire021 (8 Oct 2007)

Are you entitled to tax relief when renting??  My partner will be working part time, il be working full time.....rent is so expensive in Dublin!!!


----------



## ClubMan (8 Oct 2007)

Yes.

[broken link removed][broken link removed]


----------



## claire021 (16 Oct 2007)

Thanking you


----------



## Traceybere (22 Oct 2007)

How much rent relief are you entitled to?

I can't seem to work it out

I have been paying €1000 for 3 years

can i back claim?


----------



## webtax (22 Oct 2007)

you get relief at the standard rate of 20% on the first €1,800 (or €3,600 if over 55 & double if married) you pay for rent: 
1,800 / 5 = €360 tax credit for 2007 as per the link clubman gave. 

and yes, you can claim for the last 4 years.


----------



## househunter1 (23 Oct 2007)

If you are renting in your parents house, are you entitled to claim tax relief on that?


----------



## ClubMan (23 Oct 2007)

No. The loophole allowing for that was closed off recently (last year's _Finance Act_?).


----------



## househunter1 (23 Oct 2007)

So is it possible to claim relief from before the Act was amended?


----------



## webtax (23 Oct 2007)

your parents would have had to have declared the income in the relevant years tax return, so no.


----------



## noodle (26 Oct 2007)

Payed rent of €950 pm for past two years (Oct to Oct). Landlord isn't declaring the rent as income - even though we're registered on the tenant register!!!! Landlord will give us tax relief back against rent itself. Should I be expecting €360 back for each year?

And if you get married in the middle of one of those years how does it affect the rent relief?


----------



## asdfg (26 Oct 2007)

> even though we're registered on the tenant register!!!!


Do you mean the tenancy is registered with the PTRB



> Landlord will give us tax relief back against rent itself


 
Claim the 360 pa from the landlord and also claim from revenue. You don't need the landlords PPS number to claim. 



> And if you get married in the middle of one of those years how does it affect the rent relief?


You can claim double the single rate see below 

From Revenue website
*http://www.askaboutmoney.com/*


> *Rent Relief for Private Rented Accommodation *
> 
> Relief is due at the standard rate of tax (20%) in the tax years 2006 and 2007 subject to the following upper limits:
> Personal Circumstances...............Tax Year 2007
> ...


----------



## webtax (27 Oct 2007)

noodle said:


> Payed rent of €950 pm for past two years (Oct to Oct). Landlord isn't declaring the rent as income - even though we're registered on the tenant register!!!! Landlord will give us tax relief back against rent itself. Should I be expecting €360 back for each year?


you are knowingly assisting the landlord in evading tax. And maybe you should let him know that the prtb & revenue are improving their information saving and he should be facing a big tax bill down the line!


----------



## Glenbhoy (27 Oct 2007)

asdfg said:


> You can claim double the single rate see below
> 
> From Revenue website
> *http://www.askaboutmoney.com/*


*
asdfg, for the avoidance of doubt, I presume that as a couple you can claim double the relief, but each spouse's rent relief credit does not automatically double on getting married?*


----------



## noodle (27 Oct 2007)

webtax said:


> you are knowingly assisting the landlord in evading tax. And maybe you should let him know that the prtb & revenue are improving their information saving and he should be facing a big tax bill down the line!



To be honest I don't want to be caught up in the middle of this, and would prefer just to deal with the revenue only.  But I need to get the money back either way, as in the next few weeks I'll be paying borth rent and a mortgage.....  And I don't want to get turfed out either.


----------



## asdfg (27 Oct 2007)

> as in the next few weeks I'll be paying borth rent and a mortgage


I take it that you will be leaving the rented property shortly. If so, why don't you wait until you leave, then complete the revenue rent relief form above. You can claim for up to 4 years. 
Also get the 360 pa back from the landlord.

Glenboy 


> I presume that as a couple you can claim double the relief, but each spouse's rent relief credit does not automatically double on getting married?


 
Your interpretation is correct


----------



## dubmick (23 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> No. The loophole allowing for that was closed off recently (last year's _Finance Act_?).



so could you now claim for 2004, 2005 etc as loophole wasn't closed then?


----------



## Darth Vader (23 Jan 2008)

two questions - 

1.  what if your parents are not declaring on their tax return that they are receiving rent from you? what happens to them?

2.  myself and my partner are paying €700 in total per month,  i am applying for rent relief on the full €700 & he isnt applying at all. Does it matter, or should we both be claiming for the €350 separatley?


----------



## dubmick (23 Jan 2008)

you should be claiming separately as you can only claim €150 per month.


----------



## polly2000 (23 Jan 2008)

Can parents paying rent for students claim the relief?


----------



## Nige (23 Jan 2008)

polly2000 said:


> Can parents paying rent for students claim the relief?


 
No, you can only claim the relief for rent paid for your own main residence.


----------



## polly2000 (23 Jan 2008)

Ok thanks




Nige said:


> No, you can only claim the relief for rent paid for your own main residence.


----------

